

Sending SMS - The best option for a startup? - Bplus

Hello,<p>I'm wondering if anyone's got any advice on the most affordable way to send SMS messages.  I know there's a lot of providers out there, but if anyone has any advice on specific providers, I'd appreciate it.<p>I would need the ability to send messages under a couple different numbers/names, and in the beginning I'd only need a couple thousand SMSes a month, but over time, I'd (hopefully!) need a lot more.<p>Thanks in advance for any ideas....
======
nreece
Checkout:

Ask YC Archive:
[http://www.gabrielweinberg.com/startupswiki/Ask_YC_Archive#t...](http://www.gabrielweinberg.com/startupswiki/Ask_YC_Archive#toc88)
and <http://www.searchyc.com/>

------
Bplus
Ah, thanks. I was wondering where the search/archive was hidden..

